# Finally Posting Some Of The Mods We've Done



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

Well we've been doing mods pretty much from the get-go in March, but I've been remiss in posting pictures and descriptions, so here we go:

Batteries - Changed to two Interstate 6V (V2200) batteries.
Fishing rod storage and light weight shelf in passthru
Second light weight shelf in passthru for walking stick storage
Clips and hooks in passthru for tool storage
Removed lower right bunk to make room for little one's crib for the time being
MaxAir vent covers and three speed fan
12v Fan in main cabin
LCD TV/DVD combo
Changed TV hitch to a Putnam Class V
Outbackers.com stickers
And the most important mod..............Dogfish Head Brewery bottle opener.








I have pictures HERE


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Awesome job on the mods









Don


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

That's alot of good work. It's time to go campin' and relax!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Wow! Very Impressive List!


----------



## JonesFamily (May 15, 2007)

Looks GREAT!!!!

By the way.. love the name Tessa!! Hope she loves her new "space" made special just for her!

Thanks for sharing... well, I thank you, Brad probably won't cause I'm liking the shelf and fishing rod storage stuff.. Ohhhh Honeeyyyyyyyy.. hee hee hee

Lisa


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Sweet. Love the rod storage.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Great mods you've been very busy.







Everything looks great.







My DH did a similar mod that he is Most Proud as well ...











Tami


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Looks great!!!








I never thought of just removing the lower bunk


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Great job on the mods. I can't wait to get started on mine! BTW, how'd you do the stickers?

edit: Found the site after a search. Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Wow...that is a lot of walking sticks. Do you make and sell them?


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

countrygirl said:


> Wow...that is a lot of walking sticks. Do you make and sell them?


No, we've bought them as we've needed them, mine I've had for going on 20 years, I love it when I'm hiking, it's like a comfort thing.


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

That is a GREAT idea of removing the lower bunk for the play pen. You lose a little storeage, but Tessa has her own bed now.

Enjoy


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Great job!!! and...
OB'ers LOVE pictures!









MaeJae


----------



## KampinwitKids (May 24, 2006)

Great use of space in the pass-thru compartment!


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

Add another one to our list, did the quickie flush on the black tank, including the city water connection through the skirt for the water input. I'll get some pictures during the week if the weather holds.


----------

